# Best rock vocalist



## GuitarsCanada

List could be endless but lets see who gets the most votes of these ten choices


----------



## Xelebes

*Re: The Best Rock Vocalist of our time*

Oh, you did?

I like the question though. Will have to think about it.


----------



## Guest

Excluding the reference to Ian Gillan in your sig, I don't see the 'bunch'
that you've included.

I'll throw Jon Anderson in the mix, Freddy Mercury, Ian Anderson (I like
the gruff), Janis Joplin, Annie Lennox, Greg Lake, Roy Orbison. For now.


----------



## aC2rs

Out of that list I went with Roger Daltry.


----------



## Xelebes

The list has appeared. Eh, only like Freddie's among the bunch.

Top vocalists for me (we're including punk and metal):

Devin Townsend
Leif Edling
Sharon den Adel
Wendy O Williams


----------



## Guest

Scott! You didn't put Ian Gillan in there!? With your sig too!? shame ..


----------



## Steadfastly

Overall the best singer hands down is Ann Wilson of Heart.

Of your list I would pick:

#1: Freddie Mercury
#2: Robert Plant

Honorable mention are the two gals from ABBA


It's pretty hard to beat this voice.
[video=youtube;1pw6t8QXbdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pw6t8QXbdQ[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

Perhaps the wording should be "Who's your favourite rock vocalist?". Even then...

I think I would go with Robert Plant. I have never been so blown away the first time I heard him play their second concert of their first tour as a backing band for Vanilla Fudge. It was a stunning evening that re-defined rock and roll for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Excluding the reference to Ian Gillan in your sig, I don't see the 'bunch'
> that you've included.
> 
> I'll throw Jon Anderson in the mix, Freddy Mercury, Ian Anderson (I like
> the gruff), Janis Joplin, Annie Lennox, Greg Lake, Roy Orbison. For now.


Like I said, the list could be endless. But if we stick the list we can see who emerges on the top. Poll only allows for 10 max so we are limited


----------



## Milkman

Every so often while surfing Youtube, I'll put on Lap of the Gods and watch Freddie.

Awesome.

He remains one of my facourites.


----------



## keto

I completely understand why Freddie is dominating the poll as at this writing, however I went with Chris Cornell - in his prime (early-mid 90's), he had so much power and was so pure, I don't think we've ever seen that combination from anyone else.

Also, I think that technically Steve Perry blows them all away, but I hate his voice lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

keto said:


> I completely understand why Freddie is dominating the poll as at this writing, however I went with Chris Cornell - in his prime (early-mid 90's), he had so much power and was so pure, I don't think we've ever seen that combination from anyone else.
> 
> Also, I think that technically Steve Perry blows them all away, but I hate his voice lol.


Range wise, Perry is up there with Freddie for sure


----------



## urko99

I thought that Paul Rogers deserves to be on that list. At least ahead of Axl.


----------



## davetcan

Too many people not on the list I would that I might have chosen ahead of some of them. I went with Plant because when I think of "Rock" Led Zep comes to mind. Freddie was superb but somewhere beyond Rock in my opinion. Paul Rogers, yep, good choice, Paul McCartney, pretty unbelievable live. David Coverdale would be at the top of my list on many days. His vocals on the Coverdale/Page album put Plant to shame in some cases. Also the best post Zep work from Page, but that's another story 

I also love Ian Gillan.

[video=youtube;bPZ6cfNzXAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZ6cfNzXAI[/video]


----------



## JBFairthorne

I looked at that list and the first thing that I thought of was that Roger Daltrey scream. So...Roger Daltrey.

But where's Steve Marriot? Paul Rodgers?

Not that I don't like a little GnR, but Axl Rose? Come on.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Since Fred Durst didn't make the cut I had to go with Freddie. Seriously I think he's the only vocalist/frontman/writer, etc. you could almost make an "objective" case for him being the best. He was on a different level.


----------



## davetcan

Marriott is on his own list.



JBFairthorne said:


> I looked at that list and the first thing that I thought of was that Roger Daltrey scream. So...Roger Daltrey.
> 
> But where's Steve Marriot? Paul Rodgers?
> 
> Not that I don't like a little GnR, but Axl Rose? Come on.


----------



## cheezyridr

i have to agree i find it strange that there's no mention of rob halford or bruce dickinson in the list, but axle rose made it on there.
freddie was a great singer, no one can deny that. i would definitely put him in the top 3 somewhere. but cornell, in his prime, smokes them all. 

honorable mention for rick emmett, who was a fine singer in his day as well. not as good as freddie, but certainly no slouch


----------



## Lincoln

JBFairthorne said:


> Not that I don't like a little GnR, but Axl Rose? Come on.


Yeah, everyone knows he's more of a dancer than a singer


----------



## leftysg

How about some more Can con...Geddy, Gord, Burton?


----------



## Adcandour

I picked freddy, but this guy in the video is goddamn fantastic. Born in the wrong era, imo:

If you're not gonna do yourself the favour of listening to it all at least crank it from 2:45 and enjoy the riffage.

[video=youtube;E8thWJXuEBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8thWJXuEBw[/video]


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> I completely understand why Freddie is dominating the poll as at this writing, however I went with Chris Cornell - in his prime (early-mid 90's), he had so much power and was so pure, I don't think we've ever seen that combination from anyone else.
> 
> Also, I think that technically Steve Perry blows them all away, but I hate his voice lol.


Chris Cornell is awesome.

Another guy who reminds me a bit of Cornell is Ian Thornley of Big Wreck. I hear Cornell's influence in Albatross.


----------



## davetcan

Ahh, Justin Hawkins, great voice. The band tended to be a bit of a parody of themselves and didn't get the respect they deserved, imho anyway  Remember seeing him on Top Gear a few years ago. A good guy. Booze and drugs got in the way of course. 



adcandour said:


> I picked freddy, but this guy in the video is goddamn fantastic. Born in the wrong era, imo:
> 
> If you're not gonna do yourself the favour of listening to it all at least crank it from 2:45 and enjoy the riffage.
> 
> [video=youtube;E8thWJXuEBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8thWJXuEBw[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Just a quick thanks for putting the poll up. It's kinda fun when someone can tell me I'm wrong and I wouldn't disagree. For me it came down to Freddy or Plant. I went with Robert reason being that when Jimmy was putting Zep together he had his choice. In Page we trust I suppose. 
Now if Ian Gillan had been on the list...wow all those DP classics and Jesus Christ Superstar.


----------



## LanceT

keto said:


> I think that technically Steve Perry blows them all away, but I hate his voice lol.


I figured out what was bothering me so much about this poll and the essence is in this quote from Keto.


If you don't care for the singer's band or style of music you're not going to rate very high though you may be a "better" singer. When I think of the best rock vocalists none of these guys come to mind though I appreciate them all in different ways.

Where is Marvin Gaye, Sam Cooke, Elvis Presley for goodness sake!! How about female vocalists? Imelda May comes to mind from more current singers, and she is amazing, but even Chrissie Hynde merits mention. 
I get the idea of a poll I just see it more of a popularity contest and maybe that's just fine for the purposes.

For what it's worth I pick Robert Plant simply because I'm a huge Zep fan. Queen - outside of Brian May - never did anything for me.


----------



## whywhyzed

Guy Speranza, Doug Pinnick, John Hogg, Jason Touchette, Paul Rodgers, Derek St. Holmes, Lou Gramm (in his prime)


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> I figured out what was bothering me so much about this poll and the essence is in this quote from Keto.
> 
> 
> If you don't care for the singer's band or style of music you're not going to rate very high though you may be a "better" singer. When I think of the best rock vocalists none of these guys come to mind though I appreciate them all in different ways.
> 
> Where is Marvin Gaye, Sam Cooke, Elvis Presley for goodness sake!! How about female vocalists? Imelda May comes to mind from more current singers, and she is amazing, but even Chrissie Hynde merits mention.
> I get the idea of a poll I just see it more of a popularity contest and maybe that's just fine for the purposes.
> 
> For what it's worth I pick Robert Plant simply because I'm a huge Zep fan. Queen - outside of Brian May - never did anything for me.


Elvis? The pre Vegas/fancy suits maybe. And I forgot about this young lady
[video=youtube;Mz147m98jdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz147m98jdQ[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

And where, I would ask ever so politely IS TINY TIM!?!?!?!


----------



## Diablo

I picked Freddie. Daltrey is a close second for me.
honoursble mentions from my era would be Geoff Tate, Rob Halford and Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Diablo

adcandour said:


> I picked freddy, but this guy in the video is goddamn fantastic. Born in the wrong era, imo:
> 
> If you're not gonna do yourself the favour of listening to it all at least crank it from 2:45 and enjoy the riffage.
> 
> [video=youtube;E8thWJXuEBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8thWJXuEBw[/video]


The singer reminds me a bit of Oni Logan...Lynch Mob and I think he also sang for Yngwie.

[video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=SBzX4EOLzTo[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf

I considered the list as who is best right now. So I went with Cornell, still has a great voice and still in his prime (debatable, I spose, but I think he is). If it were '72 I would gone with Percy Plant, if it were '74 (hell, even '84) I would gone with Freddie.

And if Devin Townsend were on the list, I would have voted for him. Over everyone. Always. And forever. Best rock singer. Best front man. Best screamer. Best crooner. Best producer. (Damn fine guitarist as well, but that's off topic.) Well, you get my point.



JBFairthorne said:


> I looked at that list and the first thing that I thought of was that Roger Daltrey scream. So...Roger Daltrey.


There's a scream at the end of Devin's Biomech - OceanMachine album that curdles milk. I can still hear it ringing in my ears - and I haven't heard it in a few years.


----------



## zontar

Of that list I went with Plant, his voice is still pretty good, but if I consider his Zep work and solo work from his first solo album onwards, while he may not have the same range as he once had--he's still a fantastic singer--but there are other great choices on the list and missing from the list as well.
In particular the aforementioned Ian Gillan.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> And where, I would ask ever so politely IS TINY TIM!?!?!?!


As far as I know him and Miss Vicky are no longer together, the kids have grown up and he's selling condos to little old ladies just south of Miami.....or he might be dead.


----------



## garrettdavis275

David St. Hubbins?


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

when i posted my choice, i considered the quality of their voice and their power and range. i never took into consideration how good they are as a frontman or what i think of their material. chrissy hinde for example, i really dig alot of things about her and the pretenders but i wouldn't call her a great singer. there are/were lots of really good singers in rock. but when i think of the best of them, the creme of the crop, the majority of them are on that list in the o/p. i mean, if you're going outside of rock and roll there are lots of others i would put over cornell. pavarotti or ethel merman come to mind. 
but for what it is, it's a pretty good list


----------



## sambonee

Xelebes said:


> The list has appeared. Eh, only like Freddie's among the bunch.
> 
> Top vocalists for me (we're including punk and metal):
> 
> Devin Townsend
> Leif Edling
> Sharon den Adel
> Wendy O Williams


What bands are they from??


----------



## TA462

I really had to think about it, I narrowed it down to Plant, Mercury and Axle Rose. These three had incredible stage presence, huge range in their voice and were the frontman that came from 3 incredible bands in their heyday. I choose Axle Rose, the only one I ever saw live in concert.


----------



## Diablo

sambonee said:


> What bands are they from??


It's truly unfortunate that none of us have the means to obtain that information.


----------



## Xelebes

sambonee said:


> What bands are they from??


Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend Project, Punky Brüster, Casualties of Cool

[video=youtube;x9AcP3VHiak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9AcP3VHiak[/video]

Candlemass

[video=youtube;VyKi2I0m08w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyKi2I0m08w[/video]

The Plasmatics

[video=youtube;8qbzvNoaVEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qbzvNoaVEs[/video]


----------



## mhammer

1) Given that their range and material tend to be different, not to mention the type of band behind them, I think it is worth making a distinction between male and female rock vocalists. Chrissie Hynde would probably get my vote. I had the privilege to see Janis Joplin, sat through what must have been a draining 15 minutes of "Try", but Chrissie has the most flexible style of the two. Sometimes, blunt, sometimes menacing, sometimes pleading, angry, forlorn, and happy every now and then. Janis was one in a million, but if I wanted one of them to front my band, it would be Chrissie.

2) As important as they were to pop music history, and as good as they were, Marvin Gaye and Sam Cooke could not be considered "rock" vocalists. I'm an absolute sucker for Isaac Hayes, but I would never consider him a rock singer.

3) Many writers much smarter and more widely experienced than myself would annoint John Lennon with the title of archetypal benchmark rock vocalist. He could handle a lot of different material, and had great control over his rasp. Take a listen to "Twist and Shout", "Mister Moonlight", or later work like "Cold Turkey" and "Mother". Yes, I can appreciate the pipes of the operatic types like Steve Perry, Freddy Mercury, and I like the bluesy (if one-dimensional) simmer of Jim Morrison and Paul Rogers, and even the slightly oddball form of Bowie and Plant. But Lennon, whether with or without the signature reverb, could always brand his material as rocking, within seconds.


----------



## Xelebes

Oh and Sharon den Adel sings with her husband in Within Temptation.

[video=youtube;aepv_A9FflQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aepv_A9FflQ[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> It's truly unfortunate that none of us have the means to obtain that information.


Try the Plasmatics for one such band.
[video=youtube;wcvgDDgma5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcvgDDgma5o[/video]


----------



## LanceT

mhammer said:


> Many writers much smarter and more widely experienced than myself would annoint John Lennon with the title of archetypal benchmark rock vocalist.


Totally agree and I almost mentioned Lennon in my post.

I had made mentioned of Gaye & Cooke as they came first to mind and I think there could be a great discussion on whether they are considered pop or rock vocalists. They among many others were arguably big influences on the singers listed in the poll and they likely would be first to agree.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> Totally agree and I almost mentioned Lennon in my post.
> 
> I had made mentioned of Gaye & Cooke as they came first to mind and I think there could be a great discussion on whether they are considered pop or rock vocalists. They among many others were arguably big influences on the singers listed in the poll and they likely would be first to agree.


I figure that over the years the definition of rock and rock and roll has changed. In that case I'd say Bill Haley and Buddy Holly are in there with Gaye and Cooke along with a couple of piano players from both sides of the pond.


----------



## bluzfish

Yeah and in that light I would add Jerry Lee Lewis and Johnny Cochran too.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Yeah and in that light I would add Jerry Lee Lewis and Johnny Cochran too.


Shake, rattle and roll.


----------



## cheezyridr

sings out of key through 95% of the song

https://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> sings out of key through 95% of the song
> 
> https://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U


That's why you should never let Yoko Ono be one of your major influences.


----------



## Xelebes

cheezyridr said:


> sings out of key through 95% of the song
> 
> https://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U


Haven't watched it yet but I'm hoping that's Eddie Vedder.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> sings out of key through 95% of the song
> 
> https://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U



No, he's making an attempt to sing harmony, and not quite nailing it.


----------



## Electraglide

Now I'm not saying that he's the best rock vocalist of all times but the man could sing.
[video=youtube;kRcVACHAwcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRcVACHAwcE[/video]


----------



## mhammer

bluzfish said:


> Yeah and in that light I would add Jerry Lee Lewis and Johnny Cochran too.


Did you mean Eddie Cochran? Johnny Cochran was OJ Simpson's lawyer.

[video=youtube;LRjlZ8x2uQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRjlZ8x2uQM[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

mhammer said:


> Did you mean Eddie Cochran? Johnny Cochran was OJ Simpson's lawyer.
> 
> [video=youtube;LRjlZ8x2uQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRjlZ8x2uQM[/video]


I'm old. A little leeway please! Ha, ha, yeah, the Summertime Blues guy.


----------



## mhammer

You got half his name correct, so you passed. And because you live in Edmonton and are probably sleep-deprived these days (these looooooonnnng days), I'll take on another 5% sympathy bonus. :smile-new:

You will note that both John Lennon and Eddie Cochran made good use of slapback delay on their voices.


----------



## hardasmum

[video=youtube_share;nwN6dPNXklg]http://youtu.be/nwN6dPNXklg[/video]


----------



## copperhead

No one suggested John Fogerty


----------



## Electraglide

hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;nwN6dPNXklg]http://youtu.be/nwN6dPNXklg[/video]


Got to go to youtube for this one.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Now I'm not saying that he's the best rock vocalist of all times but the man could sing.


Have you ever seen the Tribute concert for him?
Most of the singers couldn't keep up with the songs and paled compared to him.
However keep in mind they were singing songs Freddie may have written or were written for him to sing and he may have sang them countless times, but the gap is noticeable on many songs when the singers sang Queen songs.


----------



## J-75

Back in time, on the 'Rock 'n Roll' hit parade, were names like Jackie Wilson and Otis Redding and, as previously referred to, Janis Joplin.
These are a few of my all-time favourite vocalists, RIP.


----------



## Milkman

This is a bit repetitive, but I love watching it again and again.

I can see him not being to everyone's taste, but the talent seems pretty undeniable IMO.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YYUKxjeg4


----------



## davetcan

He may well have been the best there ever was, and I love him, but I still voted Plant because of the "rock" qualifier . I put Queen in their own category I guess.



Milkman said:


> This is a bit repetitive, but I love watching it again and again.
> 
> I can see him not being to everyone's taste, but the talent seems pretty undeniable IMO.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YYUKxjeg4


- - - Updated - - -

But when they rock ....

[video=youtube;P1j-6vRykFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1j-6vRykFs[/video]


----------



## Rick31797

Surprise no love for Steve Tyler...heck of a singer


----------



## cheezyridr

steven is an awesome frontman, and a creative genius. definitely they broke the mold when they made that guy. he's what the love child would look like between mick jagger and carly simon. 
but as a _singer_? he wouldn't make my top 5. maybe the top 10. maybe. i'd have to actually count. outside of that, steve tyler and joe perry changed the world imo. in fact, just cause you brought 'em up, i'm gonna crank up _Get Your Wings_ right now. good stuff! i'm thumbin you for cool jams while i'm starting my weekend buzz.


----------



## Rick31797

Maybe after you listen to , Get Your Wings , HE will be in the top 5...lol.....I have seen many Concerts and Aerosmith in Ottawa is still in my top 5 best concert......They gave it there all and then some..





cheezyridr said:


> steven is an awesome frontman, and a creative genius. definitely they broke the mold when they made that guy. he's what the love child would look like between mick jagger and carly simon.
> but as a _singer_? he wouldn't make my top 5. maybe the top 10. maybe. i'd have to actually count. outside of that, steve tyler and joe perry changed the world imo. in fact, just cause you brought 'em up, i'm gonna crank up _Get Your Wings_ right now. good stuff! i'm thumbin you for cool jams while i'm starting my weekend buzz.


----------



## Diablo

Rick31797 said:


> Surprise no love for Steve Tyler...heck of a singer


He's definitely in the top 5 prototypical rock singers, in my book. But too one dimensional and not technical enough for this list, IMO. I may be biased though because other than Dream on, walk this way etc, most of my interest in Aerosmith started with Pump.


----------



## cheezyridr

i was kinda meh with aerosmith until about 85-86. i went to see G&R, who was opening for aerosmith, i think it was JFK stadium. anyhow guns totally sucked. i initially had plans of rollin before aerosmith came on. at the time i figured they'd be playing all their new stuff, which was sappy ballads. i'm glad i stayed. they played all the old stuff that i like. the only band i saw tighter than aerosmith is rush.
i've seen a fair amount of bands. they were probably the best show i've ever seen.


----------



## GWN!

Interesting link. Based on range strictly.

http://www.concerthotels.com/worlds-greatest-vocal-ranges


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Interesting that Jagger has not garnered one vote. As a frontman he is way up there IMO but as a singer, not so much.


----------



## mhammer

Could it be we're just all vindictive because he's had dalliances with our respective wives and girlfriends?


----------



## LanceT

GWN! said:


> Interesting link. Based on range strictly.
> 
> http://www.concerthotels.com/worlds-greatest-vocal-ranges


Axl's right up there in all categories. Crazy.


----------



## GWN!

LanceT said:


> Axl's right up there in all categories. Crazy.


I was surprised by Freddy Mercury. I expected him to be near the top as far as range. I guess it was the power of his voice that impressed.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nwN6dPNXklg


----------



## Rick31797

iF you had vocal ability along with stage presents, the votes may be different.., what about Alice Cooper...


----------



## mhammer

GWN! said:


> I was surprised by Freddy Mercury. I expected him to be near the top as far as range. I guess it was the power of his voice that impressed.


For me, it's not the power of the voice, but the range of material that the singer can handle, and deliver with emotion.

...which is pretty much why Ringo Starr is NOT on that list.


----------



## Rick31797

This guy, vocal range is pretty good...and then he takes to a whole new level, at 2;48....i only wish i could sing like this..guy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yHO-1pVFow


----------



## bluzfish

Rick31797 said:


> This guy, vocal range is pretty good...and then he takes to a whole new level, at 2;48....i only wish i could sing like this..guy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yHO-1pVFow


Yikes that guy has some serious pipes!


----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


> Of that list there are other great choices on the list and missing from the list as well.
> In particular the aforementioned Ian Gillan.


indeed.

Glad to see Bruce Dickinson was mentioned by someone also


----------



## buzzy

I went with Chris Cornell. The most obvious choice for me from that list.

Peter Gabriel is an amazing singer but he might not fit into this sort of category of "top rock vocalist".

For me, Bono did some nice work on the U2 albums up to and including _The Joshua Tree_.


----------



## TA462

Mercury and Plant are leading because AXL is a moron. If he was a all around nice guy he would be number one. Just saying.................


----------



## jbealsmusic

Saw the list of voting options and immediately knew that Freddy was going to be voted number one. Tough to say who is "best". There are great vocalists who would get passed up because they were in terrible bands. "Rock" is a little too generic of a term too... These days, that encompasses so many VERY different styles of music that no one vocalist would suit everything.

I've gotta say though... Axl Rose? Really!? I'd rather hear nails dragging on a chalkboard. I never saw the draw to G&R. Some good songwriting, but wanted to turn it off immediately after hearing the vocals.

To each their own I guess...


----------



## buzzy

TA462 said:


> Mercury and Plant are leading because AXL is a moron. If he was a all around nice guy he would be number one. Just saying.................


The tone of his voice annoys me. I think that's the right word but I'm not sure. It's the same with that guy from Green Day. On pitch, decent singer but the tone is hard on my nerves.


----------



## davetcan

Really good. Great song too, thanks for that heads up.

I was also going to mention Layne Staley.

[video=youtube;NHZS8S6O4-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZS8S6O4-Y[/video]




Rick31797 said:


> This guy, vocal range is pretty good...and then he takes to a whole new level, at 2;48....i only wish i could sing like this..guy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yHO-1pVFow


----------



## rhh7

Freddie is the obvious choice from your list. But I can think of at least 4 or 5 guys who could have given Freddie a run for the money.


----------



## ed2000

I think Paul Rogers has a great R&R voice. Why no Tom Jones on the list?(J/K)


----------



## allthumbs56

Gotta be Daltry. The scream on Won't Get Fooled Again IS everything one needs to know about Rock. What a history and it seems like every tv show starts with a Who tune.

Shoulda/coulda easily been Plant too. Mercury is an absolute force but too "show-tune" and operatic to wear that mantle.


----------



## Moot

I went with Axl. I'm not a fan of his, but he has a stereotypically amazing Rock voice.
I am a big Bowie fan, but I don't really consider him a rock singer.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

For pure vocal talent, I have to say Freddie Mercury. However, for "Rock" vocalist, Mick Jagger all the way, he has the moves and the attitude that defined rock.


----------



## Lola

If Ian Gillian had of been included I would of voted for him. I actually met him when they came to Toronto. My husband was manufacturing their tour shirts for them.

Love his voice and ranges! Very humble and NOT "rock star" persona!

I voted for Freddie Mercury. The man had an amazing set of lungs and vocal chords!


----------



## Milkman

ThatGingerMojo said:


> For pure vocal talent, I have to say Freddie Mercury. However, for "Rock" vocalist, Mick Jagger all the way, he has the moves and the attitude that defined rock.



Moves? 

Best rock performer, frontman, maybe Jagger should be considered.

Vocalist implies (to me at least) vocal chops, range, tone, those sort of things.

I love Jagger, but he's not a really strong vocalist IMO.


----------



## Lola

I hope I don't offend anyone but I like old school David Lee Roth! He *was* a great front man in his day.


----------



## GWN!

Lola said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I like old school David Lee Roth! He *was* a great front man in his day.


 Why would it offend anyone? You like what you like and that is it. If he all listened, played and like the same bands or singers it would be a very boring world.


----------



## Lola

GWN! said:


> Why would it offend anyone? You like what you like and that is it. If he all listened, played and like the same bands or singers it would be a very boring world.



Point well taken!

- - - Updated - - -

Bon Scott!


----------



## Milkman

How about Steve Marriot?

There are lots of great rock singers.

It's hard to pick just one.


----------



## zontar

GWN! said:


> Why would it offend anyone? You like what you like and that is it. If he all listened, played and like the same bands or singers it would be a very boring world.


I've said the same thing--so I have to agree with this.
Who wants to listen to the same thing over & over as well.

Although there are songs I'd like to banish forever--there are people who love them, so I let them listen, and I don't have to.


----------



## davetcan

I think he was mentioned earlier but he'll always be my number 1.



Milkman said:


> How about Steve Marriot?
> 
> There are lots of great rock singers.
> 
> It's hard to pick just one.


----------



## WCGill

zontar said:


> Of that list I went with Plant, his voice is still pretty good, but if I consider his Zep work and solo work from his first solo album onwards, while he may not have the same range as he once had--he's still a fantastic singer--but there are other great choices on the list and missing from the list as well.
> In particular the aforementioned Ian Gillan.


My two choices exactly!


----------



## leftysg

I also really loved Lou Gramm's voice with Foreigner and solo.


----------



## Alex

Not much of a Journey fan but Steve Perry is pretty hard to beat. Brad Delp is another. There's a reason that any cover band that I've played with, no Journey or Boston was played!


----------



## Moosehead

Bruce Dickinson

Skip the first minute to get right to the music.
[video=youtube;wpzVi7to-mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpzVi7to-mc[/video]


----------



## rwe333

Paul Rodgers.


----------



## Robboman

Michael Starr. Not even kidding. His band is hilarious but his voice is NO joke. He sings like Plant, Coverdale, Perry, Dickinson... amazing.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> sings out of key through 95% of the song
> 
> https://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U


That is just awful singing. It's not a difficult song to sing and I'm sure a lot of members could do better than that.



Scotty said:


> indeed.
> 
> Glad to see _*Bruce Dickinson*_ was mentioned by someone also





Robboman said:


> Michael Starr. Not even kidding. His band is hilarious but his voice is NO joke. He sings like Plant, Coverdale, Perry, _*Dickinson... *_amazing.


I am not great at remembering names unless they are popular with me or mean something to me. I had to look up Bruce Dickinson. I don't care for the music but I would have to put him before Plant and after Mercury.


----------



## Guitar101

I voted for Robert Plant. I was there when Led Zeppelin were unknowns. Our lead guitar player brought their album to a band practice one day and played it on my Mother's stereo after the practice.










As we played pop music (bubble gum music we called it back then), we weren't that impressed. He left he album at my place for awhile and my two closest friends who played bass and drums in the band started listening to the album while partying and having a few beers (yes, underage drinking if your keeping track that we were teenagers) and really started to dig the music. The whole band and album were amazing and still is to this day. Freddie never really did it for me. Unfortunately, we never did any of the Led Zep tunes in the band as no one could sing like Plant.


----------



## guitarman2

Easy choice for as Queen has always been my favorite band.


----------



## pattste

I did not vote as there was no choice for _Other_. My vote would go to Steve Hogarth of Marillion, although I realize this choice would be highly contested even among Marillion fans!

[video=youtube;-ysKEJNlVws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ysKEJNlVws[/video]


----------



## Diablo

rhh7 said:


> Freddie is the obvious choice from your list. But I can think of at least 4 or 5 guys who could have given Freddie a run for the money.


That's a bold statement.


----------



## Krelf

Let's see...who is the *best*? And what criteria do we use? Let's see...how about these:

length of career
number of performances
stage presence
record sales
air plays
tickets sold


These things could possibly be measured. Quality of voice is a matter of taste, and that's the problem with these "best" threads. It's all what one person's ear and musical tastes dictate versus that of another. And that's why the true "best" will only exist within each individual listener and no one else.

This is really a calculation of personal preference and the word "best" should never be used. I have read threads where mindless yahoos have argued and spewed hateful epithets over who is the better guitarist, drummer etc. when the whole exercise is futile struggle based solely on whose style of music each prefers to listen to. 

The often quoted Latin term _De gustibus non est disputandum _says it all. In matters of taste there can be no dispute.


----------



## Diablo

Krelf said:


> Let's see...who is the *best*? And what criteria do we use? Let's see...how about these:
> 
> length of career
> number of performances
> stage presence
> record sales
> air plays
> tickets sold
> 
> 
> These things could possibly be measured. Quality of voice is a matter of taste, and that's the problem with these "best" threads. It's all what one person's ear and musical tastes dictate versus that of another. And that's why the true "best" will only exist within each individual listener and no one else.
> 
> This is really a calculation of personal preference and the word "best" should never be used. I have read threads where mindless yahoos have argued and spewed hateful epithets over who is the better guitarist, drummer etc. when the whole exercise is futile struggle based solely on whose style of music each prefers to listen to.
> 
> The often quoted Latin term _De gustibus non est disputandum _says it all. In matters of taste there can be no dispute.


and my criteria would be very different.
mine would include:
technical profieiciency
range
impact/influence on other singers/music
versatility

to your point, someone like Jagger would rank very highly on your list, whereas he may not even crack the top 100 on mine.


----------



## Krelf

Diablo said:


> and my criteria would be very different.
> mine would include:
> technical profieiciency
> range
> impact/influence on other singers/music
> versatility
> 
> to your point, someone like Jagger would rank very highly on your list, whereas he may not even crack the top 100 on mine.


No, this not my point at all. I mentioned what could be measured, which is all that can be objectively tallied. It was somewhat in jest, because a subjective issue like vocal quality cannot be measured as it affects different people in different ways. And Mick Jagger would not have been my choice as my_ preferred _rock singer which can be voted upon, rather than the best singer, which can't.


----------



## Backbeat

I voted for Freddie Mercury, but Steve Marriott has always been one of my favourite singers, for sure.


----------



## Milkman

I'm really digging Ian Thornley's voice a lot lately. He has a lot of soul and really nails the money notes.

He's a great rock artist from today singing in a style reminiscent of some great classic rock singers.

I even hear a little Chris Cornell in Thornley's voice.


----------



## Steadfastly

Krelf said:


> Let's see...who is the *best*? And what criteria do we use? Let's see...how about these:
> 
> length of career
> number of performances
> stage presence
> record sales
> air plays
> tickets sold
> 
> 
> These things could possibly be measured. Quality of voice is a matter of taste, and that's the problem with these "best" threads. It's all what one person's ear and musical tastes dictate versus that of another. And that's why the true "best" will only exist within each individual listener and no one else.
> 
> This is really a calculation of personal preference and the word "best" should never be used. I have read threads where mindless yahoos have argued and spewed hateful epithets over who is the better guitarist, drummer etc. when the whole exercise is futile struggle based solely on whose style of music each prefers to listen to.
> 
> The often quoted Latin term _De gustibus non est disputandum _says it all. In matters of taste there can be no dispute.


No, the best would be the one I pick.............and don't argue!:smiley-faces-75:


----------

